# Rsx + Tl = Tsx ?? Maybe



## Zakaria103 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have an 04 TSX and i was just thinking this might be stupid but i was just thinking and something came to my mind maybe people allready know about it but i didn't.... anyways 
Honda Said they made the TSX because there is a big gap between the RSX and the TL so they made the TSX... where did they get the design of the TSX from ? 
I was just thinking the front kind of looks like a TL and the back looks kind of like an RSX you think thats how they got the design ? and just took the name TL and RSX and got TSX ? T from the TL and SX from RSX ? not sure.
Sorry if u think this is stupid but this is Car talk and i was just wondering and see if someone has an answer.... thx


----------

